# Molly got a clean bill of health!



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

http://s1295.photobucket.com/user/rendio1/media/VID_00000013_zps9b4c0820.mp4.html

Molly went to the vet today and she is all healed so no more cone and onesie for her. She can go for walks again and play with all her little friends!

We got her a new toy today it's Gumbie she loves him.


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

I love Molly. She is so cute. I am so glad she is all healed up!!


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

Her inflatable cone worked out great combined with the baby onsie. The vet was impressed so it was a great combo I am so glad it is over and we have our crazy Molly back


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

I am already worried about Willow but it is not until July.


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

I worried a lot but it wasn't that bad. She was good and the vet was great. I felt bad cause she couldn't play and go for walks. I am sure your little one will be fine!


----------

